
Ask HN: What side projects can you do to learn more about Distributed Systems? - ra1
I’ve been learning about Distributed Systems theory, but I’m looking for some small (weekend) project ideas that really cement my understanding. I’ve thought about implementing research papers I read, but most of them are non-trivial.
======
karlhughes
I would just build something using microservices deployed on separate servers.
For a one-person side project it will be hard to devote the time required to
build a professional-grade distributed system, but deploying several small
APIs on different servers will give you a taste of the challenges distributed
systems introduce.

